# Well I Tried



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ever have one of those days that just don't even start out right?Thought since they are calling for rain I would start early get a load of wash done.Get it all put in the Washer,get water started.Went to put soap in.No Laundry Soap, Oh well use Dish Soap.

Well I'm cooking up something to eat,hear the Washer go into spin,hear water coming up through Kitchen Sink :Bawling: Not good! Go in Washroom,water going on floor.Shut washer off.

Well eat Breakfast.Go to work unstopping it,run Snake as far as I can,no good.Pour Chemical in Line,let set,no good.

Pull clothes out,run a Tub of water out in the Yard,rinse clothes and hang them.

Call DW tell her the problem,she says she will fix it when she gets home :dance:

Well I'm done for today,tierd and hurting.But I guess it could be worse.

big rockpile


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

BRP` did you by any chance lose a sock in the drainpipe? If so, it's probably right in the very entrance to it, underneath the agitator. You can remove the agitator yourself with a wrench. 

It was a good try, you know. Any man who did all that for me would find banana cream pie in the fridge the next day. ( too bad dh doesn't read this forum)


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah weknow where the problem is,had trouble before.DW is suppose to be home tomarrow,get it then.

Some times running water in the house can be such a pain.

big rockpile


----------

